

Bringing back the Indian students in US - bugsbunny4341
http://www.indiawest.com/news/15613-srk-inspires-bjp-leader-to-launch-u-s-swades-movement.html

======
sanmon3186
Instead of motivating Indian students, it would make more sense to motivate
those who are working in US. Education has its role to play but so is the
experience that one gains.

